# GTO Stalls? Why?



## XV Scott (Jul 15, 2006)

My 06 GTO has a weird stalling issue. 

When I restart the car after turning it off for a few minutes (example: run to the store, shut car, off, come back out a few minutes later) the car starts for about 2 seconds then stalls and shuts off. :willy: 

After the stall, it will start up and run normally.

Seems to happen "every-so-often", not every time.

Anyone have this issue?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

I Used To Have Have That Problem. The Dealer Said They Reprgramed The Pcm. That Stop It. But Now I Cant Burn Rubber


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

What do you mean that you can't burn rubber after the reprogram?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

mine did the same thing but i has not in a while. winter cold maybe. they must have locked your tc to on for ever


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Just a hunch, but try this: When restarting your car, turn the key to the "on" position. You should hear the fuel pump start running. It runs for a couple of seconds, then shuts off when the line's fully pressurized. See if that changes anything. It's obviously not the equivalent of heading to the dealership for a checkup -- but I do this in mine and never have an issue.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

TR GTO said:


> What do you mean that you can't burn rubber after the reprogram?


my bad, i went there for the idle fluctuation i think they did nothing with the program. and i still cant burn rubber by power braking. yes the trac lock is off


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Mine only does that from a cold start. Sometimes I wonder if its from all the oil 'blow by' (per se) via the pcv system. I had to drill the throttle plate to solve an idle searching issue...........I was amazed at the oil residue inside the intake manifold. Next project: catch can


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

you drilled a hole threw the throtle plate? doesant the pcm control the idle or the i.a.c. how did you drill it? and where? my searches on occasions even while hot.


----------

